# How to cool down tank?



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

I know this is a strange question, but what is the best way to lower the temperature in my tank. I already unplugged the heater, and its still sitting around 88 degrees, which is 2 degrees above the correct temperature for a betta. Where I live, its summer and the past few days have been over 100 degrees(Yes, it sucks). What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Cl8rs said:


> I know this is a strange question, but what is the best way to lower the temperature in my tank. I already unplugged the heater, and its still sitting around 88 degrees, which is 2 degrees above the correct temperature for a betta. Where I live, its summer and the past few days have been over 100 degrees(Yes, it sucks). What do you guys think I should do?


Add some ice cubes. Depending on the size of the tank, they will melt pretty fast and lower the temperature a few degrees with every few large cubes you put in there. The only problem is you don't want to lower the temperature too fast...

Someone else asked about this earlier in the week and I did some research -- there are places that sell things you can add to your tank that are like A/C for fish tanks, but they can get pretty expensive. I can't remember exactly what it was called, but I do know I found it on this site somewhere:

Fish & Pond Supplies | Aquarium & Garden Pond Specialists


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Here it is. Definitely expensive though.

Aqurium Chillers: Modular, Drop-In, and In-Line Chillers for Marine & Nano Reef Aquariums

Perhaps there are some other models on other sites that are much cheaper. I'd do a Google search for "Aquarium Chillers" and see what comes up.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll try the ice cubes. Thank you, the tank is 2 gallons.


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Cl8rs said:


> I'll try the ice cubes. Thank you, the tank is 2 gallons.


Then they'll definitely help. One large ice cube in a two gallon tank will lower the temperature about one degree. I would try to lower it over at least a few hours, unless it seems hard to keep up with the raising temperatures. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ive seen 1 user post here that said to put a frozen water bottle directly into the tank and let the ice melt. never had this problem myself so i dont know if the cold spot would annoy rhe fish.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if you're going to put the ice cubes directly into your tank, you should use dechlorintated water to make them with so you're not putting chlorine into your tank. otherwise you can stick them in a ziploc baggy and just float that in your tank instead


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Do not use ice cubes, they make the tank's temp. swing very rapidly.

Instead, use a water bottle full of cool water and allow it to float in your tank. As said, ice cubes also need to have dechlorinated water to be safe, which is a pain.

Do not let your tank cool too fast. 1'F every 30-1hr is a max, really.

Theyre ok at that temp for the moment.

Instead, point a fan on low at the top of the tank's lid and crack the top open slightly. The fan pushes some of the heat from the water.

Turn off the tank lights and filter, too, if you have them on. Both generate considerable amounts of heat. 

Using the fan method, I have never had a problem. I also have used the water bottle/bag full of cool (not cold) water method with good results.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

I will try the fan method too.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

If it ever gets too hot here this summer, my betta tank is going in the basement with a heater lol Is that an option for you?


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Remove any parts of the hood possible. Do not turn off the filter as hot water means you need to get oxygen in. Lower the water level to let the water splash and add an air stone as both add oxygen and increase exaporation which lowers water temp. I asked this question about a month ago for a 10 gallon and tried all those things and they work. It's better to leave fish at a constantly hot temp for a short amount of time such as two or three weeks than it is to let it go up and down rapidly which stresses the fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> If it ever gets too hot here this summer, my betta tank is going in the basement with a heater lol Is that an option for you?


No, no basement :-(


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

alidawn15 said:


> Remove any parts of the hood possible. Do not turn off the filter as hot water means you need to get oxygen in. Lower the water level to let the water splash and add an air stone as both add oxygen and increase exaporation which lowers water temp. I asked this question about a month ago for a 10 gallon and tried all those things and they work. It's better to leave fish at a constantly hot temp for a short amount of time such as two or three weeks than it is to let it go up and down rapidly which stresses the fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will try that too.


----------

